# Our brand new Orient Blue 330CiC is HERE!



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey folks:

We got the call today that our new 330CiC came in, a day EARLY. :yikes:

It arrived at the VPC on Tuesday, and is now here only 2 days later. Great turnaround time.

Leith BMW here in Raleigh was AWESOME to deal with. They bent over backwards many times to make us happy and gave us a smashing good deal to boot. They have a life long customer at this point. I highly recommend them, and if you need an advisor, Sean Beach is basically the most low-stress salesman I have ever dealt with. Top notch all around for Leith!

Okay, now that we're done with formalities, here are pictures. The car is Orient Blue with blue top, sand leather interior, and SP, PP, CWP, RPDC, and Bi-xenons. The color is hard to see as it was dusk, but I will get more (better) pictures after she gets her Zaino treatment this weekend. They just changed the 3rd brakelight on the convertibles - it now has a clear lense and the bulb is actually a strip of NEON - it looks way cool - if you want pictures let me know.

(And may I say this car is quite incredible - the features, the quality, the build, and the design. Wow! Oh yeah, and my wife looks really HOT in the car ; Makes me wish it was mine instead of hers!)

Here are the goods:

She had 8 miles when we picked her up, and another 9 from the dealership to home makes seventeen:









The interior (nothing new here):









And now some exterior shots:































































Now to break it in! This car is awesome.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Sweet:thumb: 

Love the combo


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Very nice, sharp in Orient. Don't know if the hardtop would be meaningful to you in Raleigh ( I have a cousin there) but it's great. I like the look of a clean rear, maybe consider removing the badge...very easy, especially on a car as new as yours.


----------



## rawskyb (Apr 14, 2002)

*now I'm really jealous...*

Redshift, the car looks great, nice colors.

My cic just made it to the California VPC on Tuesday, two days earlier than the boat was even supposed to reach port. With any luck, I'll have it sometime next week once it makes it's way across the Rockies to Boulder. Just in time for the three-day weekend. 

I would be curious to see some close-up shots of that third-light. I had not heard anything about changes to this design, but it looks good in the pic you posted here. When was yours produced? It had to be right about the exact same time as mine, or even a little later. Mine left the factory on April 18th, left the Bremerhaven port on the 20th. My configuration is almost identical to yours, so hopefully it has the same third light design.

I'll be splitting time on the cic with my wife. She's got the long commute, I wanted the bimmer. Should be a slight change from the truck....


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: now I'm really jealous...*



rawskyb said:


> *Redshift, the car looks great, nice colors.
> 
> My cic just made it to the California VPC on Tuesday, two days earlier than the boat was even supposed to reach port. With any luck, I'll have it sometime next week once it makes it's way across the Rockies to Boulder. Just in time for the three-day weekend.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the new car!

Ours was produced around 4/19 or so. My dealer, who sells around 75 new cars a month, says this is the first time they have seen this new 3rd brakelight. I'll try to get some good pictures tomorrow (can't do it alone since you need someone to depress the pedal).


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Your Cic looks beautiful . . . Congrats and good luck !!

It must be hard to wake up in the morning and decide which one to drive   

I used to be a Corvette guy as well !!!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumb: Welcome to the club, Redshift!

Truth be told, I don't think I've seen an E46 cab that hasn't looked great, but that combo really ROCKS!

Congrats!


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Your Cic looks beautiful . . . Congrats and good luck !!
> 
> It must be hard to wake up in the morning and decide which one to drive
> 
> I used to be a Corvette guy as well !!! *


If you think that's spooky, we traded a '98 Eclipse GS-T for the 330! :yikes:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Gorgeous 330  

I like your Corvette too :bigpimp: 

One of our regulars, Alex325i, has owned two C5s :thumb:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Redshift said:


> *
> 
> If you think that's spooky, we traded a '98 Eclipse GS-T for the 330! :yikes: *


That's pretty funny, I just purchased the Eclipse on Monday because I wanted a fun Convertible to play around with. It's always been one of my favorite cars . . .

I would love it if I could get my wife a Convertible Bimmer but with 2 small children, she won't even consider giving up her Odyssey.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

The convertible looks really great. :thumb: Nice color combo too.

Good luck with her!


----------



## egruber (Dec 23, 2001)

Love that color combo...but then again, I have it too!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Great lookin' car--congrats!!

Whereabouts in Raleigh are you? From the pix, it looks an awful like Wakefield Plantation (we're moving there ourselves next month!!). Love John Wieland.

Howdy, neighbor.


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

hts said:


> *Great lookin' car--congrats!!
> 
> Whereabouts in Raleigh are you? From the pix, it looks an awful like Wakefield Plantation (we're moving there ourselves next month!!). Love John Wieland.
> 
> ...


No way. You have a PM.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Redshift said:


> *
> 
> No way. You have a PM. *


Way! You've got mail too!


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

Here's a couple of pics after one coat of Zaino polish. I think I'll do about two more coats.


----------



## Gs330Ci (Feb 4, 2002)

Redshift,

The new car looks great. I live in Raleigh and have been buying BMW's Mercedes and Porsche's from Leith for about 20 years. I have always been pleased with their sales and service.

Could you send me an e-mail so that I can send one to you regarding some questions on your C5 Corvette? I am somewhat interested in one and would like to get your perspective. My e-mail address is [email protected].

Gerald


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

Gerald, why don't you just visit my forum at http://www.c5forum.com - and ask the members the questions you have? Surely they can answer them with more perspectives than I alone.


----------



## rawskyb (Apr 14, 2002)

*Wanted: Close up of your rear*

Ok, don't take that request wrong....:yikes:

Just looking for a closer shot of the third light. You don't have to get the brake-light turned on. I just want to see what that white strip looks like.

Owner's Circle was showing my delivery on the 20th last night, and then this morning it updated to the 19th!! I called my dealer though and he said it was released to the carrier, but he doesn't expect to receive it until Monday or Tuesday, so I'm probably looking at Wed/Thurs. :bawling:

Until then, I have to continue living vicariously off of you. Sorry!!

Your Zaino job looks great. I may have to put an order in for some here pretty soon myself.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats! Beautiful car! :thumb:

You like Vettes too? I see that we have the same taste for cars... I've had two C5's :thumb: LOVE'em!

98 Nassau Blue










01 Torch Red (which I traded for my M3)










Wish I could still have a Vette...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex, your Red Vette looks incredible . . . I had a Torch red 95 Coupe . . . back in the day !!!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Alex, your Red Vette looks incredible . . . I had a Torch red 95 Coupe . . . back in the day !!! *


I took that pic the same day I picked it up 4/7/01... Boy I miss that car... IMO, the M3's an overall better car... 

Edit:

Speaking of missing cars... Right now I'm kinda' missing my old A4 too...  

BTW, have you ever driven a C5? Totally different animal... Significantly improved (MUCH better ) IMHO...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> I took that pic the same day I picked it up 4/7/01... Boy I miss that car... IMO, the M3's an overall better car...
> 
> ...


My sister had a 99 C5, it was silver with the mY2000 Chrome wheels (like your red one). I loved her car but it was soooooo loud and had some crazy vibrations . . .

Don't miss your A4 too much, my brother's 98 A4 has just started having some costly problems and he only has somehwere in the 40,000 mile range.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> My sister had a 99 C5, it was silver with the mY2000 Chrome wheels (like your red one). I loved her car but it was soooooo loud and had some crazy vibrations . . .
> 
> Don't miss your A4 too much, my brother's 98 A4 has just started having some costly problems and he only has somehwere in the 40,000 mile range. *


If I remember right, he's got a 2.8, right? I was talking to some guy who lives in my complex, and he's had several problems with his too... I'm starting to think 2.8's are less reliable than 1.8's... :dunno: All I can say is that mine was flawless... :thumb:


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

Brian, your new car looks very cool. You will love the convertible now that the weather is starting to improve. We have a couple of things in common, it's my wifes convertible, my name is Brian and we used to have a red Corvette (64 365 hp roadster) ps: my wife looks hot in the convertible too. :thumb:


----------



## JBsC5 (May 18, 2002)

Congratulations on your new ride for your wife.

Beautiful car....enjoy and the very best with it.

PS..I bet she does look hot in it!


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

Okay, here are the pictures I promised. If you look closely you can see the neon strip (I think it's neon). There are also some on and off shots for you to see:


----------



## Tom T (Mar 5, 2002)

Brian & Alex...

Glad to see a prior & current Vette owner. I picked up my 2002 Silver 325ci a month ago to join my C-3 Dark Green '79 Vette. I purchased that 5 years ago & it currently has 58K miles on it. Love both cars, what a combo to own & love going back to rear wheel drive.

Tom


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Tom T said:


> *Brian & Alex...
> 
> Glad to see a prior & current Vette owner. I picked up my 2002 Silver 325ci a month ago to join my C-3 Dark Green '79 Vette. I purchased that 5 years ago & it currently has 58K miles on it. Love both cars, what a combo to own & love going back to rear wheel drive.
> 
> Tom *


Vette's rock! :thumb:

I wish I could still have my previous one (Torch Red in the pic on the first page)...


----------



## rawskyb (Apr 14, 2002)

*Thanks Brian...*

Pretty unique look on the light. I don't know that I've seen a third light on any car that looks like that. It does appear to be a neon tube versus a bulb or LED.

I got to check mine out this evening, and it's got the same third light. My dealer called this afternoon and said the car arrived this morning. My wife and I swung by and took a quick look at it out back. Still needs to be prepped - all of the cardboard and plastic is covering everything, including the entire top. I'll pick it up Monday evening after work.

Two and a half month wait is now down to less than 48 hours. Of course now it's guaranteed to rain all week....

Thanks again for taking those pix.


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

My pleasure. Just got back from putting about 125 miles on the car and testing out all the features especially the suspension, brakes, engine (below 4,500 RPM of course) and xenons. This car is almost as fun to drive as my C5, in a different way. 

Compared to the Vette it has a ton of body roll but is very stable at high speeds in the corners and is predictable. Obviously it isn't as fast or can't be pushed as hard, but it does very well IMO. I don't like the long throw of the shifter but that's what you get for a luxury vehicle (the Vette had a long throw and I changed it with a shorter shifter).

The car is ultra-smooth and very quiet. I'm impressed with the overall quality and engineering so far.


----------

